# Taiji Rōnin



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2016)

Taiji Rōnin - from the blog


----------



## oaktree (Mar 17, 2016)

There have been times where me and my teacher and I loose touch or I spend time reflecting studying then go back and say "ok old man well check this out!" "Oh looks like you improved a little, but you seriously lack in this area here" I think of it as an 18 year old moving out of his parents and saying look how much I have improved now can you fix my sink dad? 

As for teaching most people are not interested in learning neijia unless you have all these certificates and things also you need to new age it up. Remember that video of that guy and his terrible form well he had new age music and a dance studio so he looks more legit then me in my messy room also most people don't even know what Baguazhang or Xingyiquan or Taijiquan as a martial arts no way my grandma can't fight.

But eventually practicing some where minding your business some one will be interested in what you are doing and may take you up on your offer. Your wife is right to a point you can't or won't make money on it unless you market it as a business and that is when it slowly looses the essence of the art in my opinion.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 17, 2016)

By the way don't tell your wife I said she isn't right my laopo is mad at me because I don't think she  right I can't have two Chinese woman mad at me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2016)

A short update if anyone is interested


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2016)

I wish Martial Arts were easier. I wish dealing with Martial Artists and Martial Arts Instructors were easier.
But I won't hold my breath.

Hang in there, my brother. And you know, what, Xue? It just reminds me how great the early part of the journeys are. Because you know how much damn fun I'm having right now. And that's all thanks to you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2016)

Buka said:


> I wish Martial Arts were easier. I wish dealing with Martial Artists and Martial Arts Instructors were easier.
> But I won't hold my breath.
> 
> Hang in there, my brother. And you know, what, Xue? It just reminds me how great the early part of the journeys are. Because you know how much damn fun I'm having right now. And that's all thanks to you.



Just glad I could help.

As for instructors, I'll know more in a little over a week. Either way I will keep on going.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 19, 2016)

Teaching taichi as a martial art (to those who want to learn it as a martial art) is very frustrating. I've decided i'm not going to do this teaching stuff because it is just not worth my time.

However the conundrum i'm facing is i seem to gain the most insights when i'm teaching.... Oh well.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 20, 2016)

If you’re burnt out with doing forms, I suggest this loosening exercise:






Huang Sheng Shyan’s fajin method is contained in the above. See:

http://www.huangtaichitenom.com/earticles.html

Relevant quote:

"As class monitor and GMH’s immediate assistant of the many training courses, in order to clear this doubt, I unabashedly asked GMH, “Master, could you teach us the secret of ‘fa jing’?” I was expecting a tongue lashing from GMH but to my surprise, he smiled and answered, “Your question represents those of all others. The only difference is you posed the question while others chose to remain silent.” *He further added, “I have repeatedly taught all of you the secret of ‘fa jing’.*” Everybody disagreed but none dared to dispute with GMH.”

Tip: don’t expect immediate results. I’ve done the above movements for many years, probably hundreds or thousands of times.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, but I have trained Taiji as  martial art for years, and my sifu is very good at it. Of late however there is a lack of people who want to train it as a marital art, they want health, which is ok, or mysticism and magic, which is not ok. I also have been trained in a few qigong forms, thanks for the video, but I do not need another one.

I have also taught taiji as a martial art, but as said above, no one wants that side of it any longer... can't worry about that, need to do what I am interested in


----------



## Zeny (Mar 20, 2016)

I think if you want to be a teacher of taichi you need to market it as an exercise for health first and foremost. Out of those students i'm sure some would want to learn it as a martial art. If you market it as purely a martial art, you'll have to compete with mma and wing chun for students, and those latter two arts are way more popular than taichi among martial art enthusiasts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2016)

Thank you, again I am aware of this. However I do not wish to market it at all. Not looking to make money off of it, not even looking to start a business in it, And when I have taught, I did not start with any martial arts and have always left it up to students as to whether or not they want to learn that. Recently I have had many talk about wanting to know the marital side...but it was only talk. Also as my wife said, I would never make money at this anyways, I am to serious. I am also a stickler for proper form and I have even been told by my sifu that I start correcting peoples form to soon.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 20, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks, but I have trained Taiji as  martial art for years, and my sifu is very good at it. Of late however there is a lack of people who want to train it as a marital art, they want health, which is ok, or mysticism and magic, which is not ok. I also have been trained in a few qigong forms, thanks for the video, but I do not need another one.
> 
> I have also taught taiji as a martial art, but as said above, no one wants that side of it any longer... can't worry about that, need to do what I am interested in


Too bad you don't live closer. I would love to spend some time training the martial aspects of Tai Chi. I think it would fit in well with what I do.


----------

